# [Video] How to Properly Lube and Assembly your Maru 4x4 by Tall5001



## Tall5001 (Jan 28, 2011)

[youtubehd]yTvIArnyhhg[/youtubehd]

Hope this helps you guys out with your maru 4x4 problems it made it MUCH better! Enjoy!


----------



## Lars (Jan 28, 2011)

WHOAaAaAaaa... Holy crap.
lmao


----------



## drewsopchak (Jan 28, 2011)

did anybody even need this?


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 28, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> did anybody even need this?


 yeah actually because it is a hard cube to assemble so people get frustrated with putting it together if they have never done a 6x6 before. Also if your sucks and needs lubing this would help like mine did before!


----------



## Tomas1988 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the video...


Do you know a way to avoid core misalignment???
i have a lot of troubles with this.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 30, 2011)

Tomas1988 said:


> Thanks for the video...
> 
> 
> Do you know a way to avoid core misalignment???
> i have a lot of troubles with this.



Your Welcome! No i dont sorry i have never had that problem.


----------

